# No Greatest: Back to Bach



## gurthbruins (May 12, 2010)

There may be no greatest composer. It all depends on the performance! Great PLAYERS are needed. Like Glenn Gould.
I am an inconstant lover, but I go back them sometime. But that was the first time I saw Haydn's true stature, how he raised the String Quartet during the 5 years after Mozart was no longer there to participate in its future evolution.


----------

